# Is this BBA?



## Bonobo (30 Jun 2022)

I’m fairly new to Aquascaping, this tank is about 4 months old, and this black stuff has popped up quite quickly, I need to identify it and start treating it asap, all advice welcome.


----------



## Hufsa (30 Jun 2022)

This looks like some unusually dark colored cyanobacteria to me, based on that it has formed those slimy sheets.
I will copy in our algae-connoisseur @jaypeecee though


----------



## seedoubleyou (30 Jun 2022)

No expert, but I’m fairly confident that stuffs in Stranger Things season 2.


----------



## Yugang (30 Jun 2022)

Hufsa said:


> algae-connoisseur @jaypeecee


@jaypeecee coming from @Hufsa this is a great compliment.
Well deserved, IMO, with all the dilligent work you are doing in this field. I admire your energy and passion to dig deep in these subjects, and share on this forum.


----------



## jaypeecee (1 Jul 2022)

Hi @Bonobo 


Hufsa said:


> This looks like some unusually dark colored cyanobacteria to me, based on that it has formed those slimy sheets.


Yes, I agree with @Hufsa . If it was BBA (Audouinella), it would be brush-like. The cyanobacteria that grows in freshwater tanks is typically blue-green in colour. But, I am led to believe that other colours are possible. So, I'll investigate further.

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (1 Jul 2022)

Yugang said:


> @jaypeecee coming from @Hufsa this is a great compliment.
> Well deserved, IMO, with all the dilligent work you are doing in this field. I admire your energy and passion to dig deep in these subjects, and share on this forum.


Hi @Yugang 

Thank you so much for your very kind words!

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (1 Jul 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> The cyanobacteria that grows in freshwater tanks is typically blue-green in colour. But, I am led to believe that other colours are possible. So, I'll investigate further.


Hi Everyone,

It should come as no surprise that the grey-coloured cyanobacterial slime shown in post #1 is cyanobacteria that has reacted with hydrogen sulphide. For more details, please take a look at the following:






						Europe PMC
					

Europe PMC is an archive of life sciences journal literature.




					europepmc.org
				




I guess that the bubbles in post #1 are most likely hydrogen sulphide bubbles. If that's the case, then a 'bad eggs' odour should be evident. Yes/No?

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (1 Jul 2022)

So, @Bonobo, if you're still following this, what your photo shows is _*not*_ Black Brush Algae (BBA).

JPC


----------



## Bonobo (2 Jul 2022)

Thanks, what the best approach to treat it?


----------



## kayjo (2 Jul 2022)

You can get rid of it easily by siphoning it out.   You can also spot dose H2O2 or do a full tank treatment.  Neither will eliminate the cause.   I fought it for years in one of my tanks.  Never won that battle.

If hydrogen sulfide gas is bubbling up from your substrate you should address that as well.


----------



## Hufsa (2 Jul 2022)

Bonobo said:


> Thanks, what the best approach to treat it?


I havent personally struggled with cyanobacteria or similar types of slime algae, but the advice I have seen offered most often is to increase flow over your substrate and to make sure your tank gets a balanced fertilizer, with an emphasis on not letting nitrate bottom out to zero


----------



## jaypeecee (2 Jul 2022)

Hufsa said:


> ...with an emphasis on not letting nitrate bottom out to zero.


Aquarists have known for several years that there is a link between low nitrate and Cyano growth. But, nitrate seems to be just one piece of the jigsaw puzzle. Phosphate is also important. And, finally, iron. If the *N*itrogen to *P*hosphorus  ratio is maintained at around 13*  :  1 (molar) and 0.1 Fe DTPA, I am informed that the Cyano will disappear. I am _very_ grateful to @Happi for having kindly shared this valuable information and given me permission to share it with others. Thank you, @Happi.

* 23 :  1 by weight

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (3 Jul 2022)

Bonobo said:


> Thanks, what the best approach to treat it?


Hi @Bonobo

Please see post #12 above...

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (3 Jul 2022)

Hi @_Maq_ 

I was wondering if you'd care to let us have your input on the correlation between nitrogen, phosphorus and iron on the growth of cyanobacteria in freshwater tanks.

Thanks in advance.

JPC


----------



## plantnoobdude (3 Jul 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> Aquarists have known for several years that there is a link between low nitrate and Cyano growth. But, nitrate seems to be just one piece of the jigsaw puzzle. Phosphate is also important. And, finally, iron. If the *N*itrogen to *P*hosphorus  ratio is maintained at around 13  :  1 and 0.1 Fe DTPA, I am informed that the Cyano will disappear. I am _very_ grateful to @Happi for having kindly shared this valuable information and given me permission to share it with others. Thank you, @Happi.
> 
> JPC


Has he informed you, a recipe to *induce* Cyanobacteria? I may try such a recipe to see if I can induce it. I have never really had cyano in my tank. I think it’s be interesting to do in the future.


----------



## _Maq_ (3 Jul 2022)

@jaypeecee , unfortunately, there's not much I can say about cyanobacteria. Just some hints.
I think it depends on pure luck on many occasions. I've got the impression that embryos of cyanobacteria are not that omnipresent. But once you get them, you can easily inadvertently spread them from one tank to another.
I can confirm that low-tech low-nutrient tanks can suffer cyanobacteria. Increasing nitrogen sometimes works, other times not. Lowering pH to 5.0-5.5 is often effective. H2O2 is effective, but only in concentrations which kill or damage many plants as well.
Sorry, not much to say. I fear cyanobacteria, they are a strong opponent.


----------



## jaypeecee (3 Jul 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> If the *N*itrogen to *P*hosphorus ratio is maintained at around 13* : 1 (molar) and 0.1 Fe DTPA, I am informed that the Cyano will disappear.





plantnoobdude said:


> Has he informed you, a recipe to *induce* Cyanobacteria?


Hi @plantnoobdude

No, it doesn't look like that. Looking at the first quote immediately above, it seems that @Happi is saying that the Cyano will disappear.

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (3 Jul 2022)

_Maq_ said:


> I think it depends on pure luck on many occasions.


Hi @_Maq_ 

... or the lack thereof!

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (3 Jul 2022)

Hi Folks,

Some of you may be interested in reading the following:






						The Role of Nitrogen and Phosphorus in the Growth, Toxicity, and Distribution of the Toxic Cyanobacteria, Microcystis aeruginosa
					

Microcystis aeruginosa is among the most common harmful algal-blooming species in the world. Potent microcystins released by M. aeruginosa  have been linked to liver failure and death in aquatic mammals, like the endangered California sea otter, and provide a serious public health risk to...




					repository.usfca.edu
				




Please refer to paragraph 3.3.3.

Good luck!

Time for a break now.

JPC


----------

